# Which racing sail would you buy p-5 or czero6?



## shesells (Aug 8, 2011)

Please help: My 94 lb, 12 year-old informs me that his Olimpic Light Blue racing sail is not adequeate for the upcoming JO. He doesn't know enought about sailing to decide between the 2 sails. All I know is that $570 is a lot of money if he doesn't like the sail. Any thoughts?


----------

